# Bargain Bin - Demo Wheels, Exterior Accessories, Interior Accessories



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi Owners, 

We wanted to start this thread as a great opportunity for Model 3 owners looking for a deal. 

Watch this thread for demo wheels, prototype parts, other exterior accessories and interior accessories at a great deal.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

We have a "demo" set of 20" Staggered TST in Matte Black available .

-specs: 20x9.0" front, 20x10.0" rear.
-1 front and 1 rear have been mounted on tires. 
-1 front and 1 rear have NEVER been mounted.
-no scratches or bends. 
-*will not fit a Performance Model 3.*

Available for $1350 including shipping delivered anywhere in the contiguous US. PM with inquiry.


----------



## Ajay Patel (Mar 4, 2017)

I'll take them! I have a Performance, but without PUP. These should fit if I don't have PUP, correct?


----------



## Ajay Patel (Mar 4, 2017)

I just sent you an email. I would like to purchase!


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Our demo Matte Black 20" TST Wheels have been sold!


----------



## The Big Bobowski (Jun 3, 2017)

Bummer, missed it! If you have any other matte black 19s or 20s you want to unload at a discount, I'm game.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

We have new Tesla Model 3 Interior Seat Upgrade Kits in our Bargain Bin:

White Leather Seat Upgrade Kit in Perforated Insignia Design with Black Suede Insignia and Silver Stitching (G1/G1)

Uber White Interior Seat Upgrade Kit in Perforated Insignia Design (G1/G1)

Red Vegan Interior Seat Upgrade Kit in Insignia Design with Black Suede Insignia (G1/G1)


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

We still have a Seat Upgrade Kit in our Bargain Bin!

Red Vegan Interior Seat Upgrade Kit in Insignia Design with Black Suede Insignia (G1/G1)


----------

